# Can I use poplar outside if it's under a covered roof?



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd like to use long poplar strips (3" x 10') to create a paneled ceiling look in my exterior porch. The poplar will be stained and poly'd and will never see direct rain.

However, it will be subject to the typical humidity/cold of the Midwest.

Other than expansion/contraction is there anything about the poplar that I should be concerned about from just general moisture?

Also, if not poplar would there be a few good alternatives with roughly the same character of wood?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Normally, one would use pine, but that is hard to get, only farmed fir. I would poly all 6 sides and then another coat after installed. Not my favorite wood, but should hold up fine and of course, is far more affordable than cedar.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I believe "poplar" may be a catch-all name for several species. I would research the exact species of the stock you want to use, to determine if it will work satisfactorily in your application.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

It would typically be a terrible choice for exterior use, but if it's out of the sun and any direct moisture, which it would be on a porch ceiling, you shouldn't have any problems.
Design and attachment is very important as well, as it would be with any choice of lumber. You mentioned a "paneled ceiling look". Are you considering actual glued up panels(dont) or leaving the 3" strips separate like a classic tongue and groove, or V groove porch ceiling(do)? 
Other choices….
Never had any issues at all finding Pine, Doug Fir(new or old growth), Cedar….Douglas Fir would give you a considerably different look because of the large contrast between early and late wood.
Curious to know why you want to use Poplar? Cost?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

You don't show where your location is, so some will depend on that. I'm in SW Ohio, No white woods are going to be used for anything, even a covered porch roof today and expect to last. An entire industry around fixing rotted, and damaged white woods used in the past, and yes even the underside of a parch roof.

The fluctuating Rh we see keeps the wood moist enough so mold growth keeps finishes from adhering, and you get failure of the finish, then you see rot develop.

The choices you will see recommended here are Cedar, and the other woods that can resist rot, and problems with moisture, and the newer engineered products like Smart Siding, and any of the wood grained, paintable plastics.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i wouldnt have a problem using it IF its properly finished before hand. personally,id apply 2 coats of sherwin williams A100 non tinted to all 6 sides before installation. i wouldnt use an oil based anything in this circumstance.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> i wouldnt have a problem using it IF its properly finished before hand. personally,id apply 2 coats of sherwin williams A100 non tinted to all 6 sides before installation. i wouldnt use an oil based anything in this circumstance.
> 
> - tomsteve


Should you choose to do that, the A100 will stay clear (untinted) and provide the protection of outdoor paint. It's a very good choice for this.


----------

